# Ginunting Sword Training - Sydney



## Nuffries (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm a current student in Corral Arnis and approaching my blue belt have been informed that we are able to specialize in a particular weapon or branch of Filipino martial arts which supplements our art, which will contribute towards an additional testing criteria our dojo uses for our black belt exam. My interests are towards the Ginunting.

My question being, is there any particular art or branch of FMA that may specialize or teach the Ginunting (have heard Pekiti-Tirsia mentioned?) or anyone that can give sword training which is similar to the flowing style of FMA in Sydney? I live in Manly on the Northern Beaches and any help would be greatly appreciated.

I've posted this in both the FMA forums and the Sword Arts forums in hopes of a wider audience. Please move or delete one if this is inappropriate.

Thanks in advance,
Josh


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2008)

Nuffries said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a current student in Corral Arnis and approaching my blue belt have been informed that we are able to specialize in a particular weapon or branch of Filipino martial arts which supplements our art, which will contribute towards an additional testing criteria our dojo uses for our black belt exam. My interests are towards the Ginunting.
> 
> My question being, is there any particular art or branch of FMA that may specialize or teach the Ginunting (have heard Pekiti-Tirsia mentioned?) or anyone that can give sword training which is similar to the flowing style of FMA in Sydney? I live in Manly on the Northern Beaches and any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
I would definately look at Pekiti Tirsia and Dekiti Tirsia Siradas.  Good luck!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2008)

I concur with the above. Most FMAs will give you some basics for this but a ginunting is not a bolo (which, for example, is the sword favored in Modern Arnis).


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Nov 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I concur with the above. Most FMAs will give you some basics for this but a ginunting is not a bolo (which, for example, is the sword favored in Modern Arnis).


A Ginunting is not a bolo? teh word bolo is just another word for sword or bladed weapon. I am not sure which dialect...it may be Tagalog.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 23, 2008)

Nuffries said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a current student in Corral Arnis and approaching my blue belt have been informed that we are able to specialize in a particular weapon or branch of Filipino martial arts which supplements our art, which will contribute towards an additional testing criteria our dojo uses for our black belt exam. My interests are towards the Ginunting.



Forgive me for not understanding what you are asking....

If you already study arnis, which I'm assuming teaches you edged and impact weaponry, you then have the opportunity to study something else outside of the system to then bring it in to your own.  I'd understand it if you went out and studied a grappling system, it is probably a range your existing system doesn't have a comprehensive approach to.  But to select a ginunting, and then seek training in the use of it, well, it just strikes me as odd.  The ginunting is a signature weapon of Pekiti Tirsia Kali and Dekiti Tirsia Siradas, and to acquire the skills and characteristics of either of those arts would take at least as long as your study from novice to black in your home system.  Since presumably want to take less time than that since you are already an intermediate level, you are asking for incomplete training in one of those arts.  If you just want a 5 day crash course, you might as well just apply your own home systems techniques to the sword, since it is already a range which Arnis generally specializes in.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 23, 2008)

Ron Kosakowski said:


> A Ginunting is not a bolo? teh word bolo is just another word for sword or bladed weapon. I am not sure which dialect...it may be Tagalog.



No, no, its a sundang!


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Nov 23, 2008)

Blindside said:


> No, no, its a sundang!


Ooops, my mistake there. I am still learning tagalog. I know bolo is a commonly used word in the Philippines. I have also heard the word Itak used for a sword.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 23, 2008)

Ron Kosakowski said:


> Ooops, my mistake there. I am still learning tagalog. I know bolo is a commonly used word in the Philippines. I have also heard the word Itak used for a sword.



My smiley was because "sundang" is just another commonly used term, just as common as "bolo," at least that is what two people have told me.  In an argument about names it would be like. 
Guy A: "Check this out, its a sword." 
Guy B: "No, its a swORD."
Guy C: "Jeez, can't y'all see its a 'soword."


----------

